# Impossible de déplacer/supprimer des apps sur un Ipad 2 neuf



## Theugy (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Pour faire court dans mon problème : J'ai offert un iPad 2 à ma copine pour qu'elle arrête enfin de me piquer le mien, le problème c'est qu'il est impossible de déplacer ou de supprimer les applications via l'iPad (en laissant le doigt dessus un court instant pour que ça vibre). Le fait de laisser le doigt dessus ne donne absolument rien ...  

Pour info, l'iPad à été acheté sur CDiscount, il est arrivé emballé dans sa boite, sous blister et avec toute ses protections d'écran et de coque mais ... en allemand ! En effet l'iPad était déjà installé (mais éteint) en allemand et avec des applications dessus (des payantes d'ailleurs  ).

J'ai alors fait une restauration complète (avec mise a jour en version 6 au passage) mais toujours rien ... 

J'ai fais la restauration avec une sauvegarde car on a acheté une appli pour tester si ça venait de là, mais rien !


Une idée du problème ? Par pitié pas de SAV ... on a attendu 1 mois pour recevoir l'iPad avec les ruptures de stock chez CDiscount ... 

D'avance merci !


----------



## Argeuh (24 Septembre 2012)

Comme ça de prime abord: aucune idée.

Si SAV il doit y avoir, ne pas passer par Cdiscount mais diretement par Apple (soit pas téléphone, soit aller directement dans un apple store qui peut échanger directement l'iPad déféctueux).


----------



## Theugy (24 Septembre 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> Comme ça de prime abord: aucune idée.
> 
> Si SAV il doit y avoir, ne pas apsser par Cdiscount mais diretement par Apple (soit pas téléphone, soit aller directement dans un apple store qui peut échanger directement l'iPad déféctueux).



Ouf, je préfère passer par Apple que par eux, ça me rassure déjà beaucoup


----------



## Theugy (24 Septembre 2012)

Problème réglé après une obligatoire remise à zéro totale. On a réussi à sauvegarder les applis sur l'ordi donc rien de perdu 

L'iPad devait être en allemand ou quelque chose de ce type puisqu'il manquait des réglages (tel que restrictions dans "général" ou bien vérouillage par code etc...).

Pour résumer : formater l'iPad en tant que "nouvel iPad" pour supprimer totalement les précédent paramètres.


----------



## Schonaa (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour j ai moi aussi acheter un ipad mini mais en allemand et je voudrai savoir comment tu as fait pour le réinitialiser stp car moi je n'ai pas la fonction réinitialiser sur le miens pourrais tu m aider stp?
Merci


----------

